# Awsome Hapkido Video!!!



## Chizikunbo (Mar 11, 2007)

This has been my favorite Hapkido video on the net for some time, it is most impressive!
Enjoy!


----------



## vanhanboy (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes! The old master is awesome! Such grace and speed, not to mention at his age!!!


----------



## Hapkid0ist (Jan 29, 2008)

Yea, that one has been around a while. It is a real good one.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 29, 2008)

Basically very similar to the aikidoists but with a little more oomph in the techniques.

j


----------



## TKDJUDO (Jan 29, 2008)

So great to see an older master execute those techniques with such finesse


----------



## kaizasosei (Jan 29, 2008)

sometimes you need a little finesse, sometimes you need alot!


----------



## wontoughcookie (Feb 9, 2008)

Josh, that was fantastic to watch and it goes to show it does not matter how big you are or how old!  Thanks!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Feb 14, 2008)

SWEET! Nice post...thanks for the clip.


----------

